# EI Fertilizer Method



## tommyleestaples (4 Jan 2010)

Hi I am looking into the EI Dry Fertiliser Method where I make my own stock fertiliser. I am a bit confused on how much to dose etc. My tank is a Juwel Vision 180 litre (Approx 45 gallons, although properly less with substrate, plants, decor in etc.) 

It has a high lite unit running Juwel 35w T5 flourescent bulbs (with reflectors) One bulb has a kelvin rating of 6700 k and one of 9000 k. I was planning to leave them on for 10 hours aday, however I have been told by people to start with only 6 hours aday for a new tank and then increase as the tank gets established. Agree?

I will have some kind of nutrient rich substrate either Eco-Complete, Seachem Flourite or Tetra Complete Substrate. Undecided as I want sand on top. 

With the lighting system I have it only gives me 70W which is roughly 1.5 wpg. So should the lights stay on longer than 6 hours intially? 

I will also be adding Co2 to the tank. If I am to do this method then how much EI diy fertiliser would I have to dose? 

Someone has suggested 

27g/ 4.5tsp KNO3
9g/ 1.5tsp KH2PO4
72g/ 12tsp MgSO4 (This isn't always needed, it just depends on your waters Mg content)

Add these to 600ml of water & dose 50ml 3x per week.

18g/ 3tsp Trace elements (CSM+B)

Add to 600ml of water & dose 50ml x3 per week.

Would this be suitable for my tank or is it too much? Also how much water would I have to change and how often?


----------



## CeeJay (5 Jan 2010)

Hi tommyleestaples


			
				tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> however I have been told by people to start with only 6 hours aday for a new tank and then increase as the tank gets established. Agree?


Agree   I then increase it by 1 hour per month. Just bear in mind the more light you chuck at it the faster your plants will grow which = more maintenance.


			
				tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> Undecided as I want sand on top.


Sand is a nightmare to keep clean   


			
				tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> So should the lights stay on longer than 6 hours intially?


No.


			
				tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> Someone has suggested
> 
> 27g/ 4.5tsp KNO3
> 9g/ 1.5tsp KH2PO4
> ...


Your numbers are just a bit lighter than mine for the KNO3, KH2PO4 and MgSO4 so I would start with that and I'm pretty sure you will be OK as you are nowhere near maximum uptake rates.
Just for your info. I am getting away with 1.25 tsp of the Trace   


			
				tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> Would this be suitable for my tank


Yes


			
				tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> or is it too much?


No


			
				tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> Also how much water would I have to change and how often?


50% once a week, maybe more than once a week for the first few weeks.  
Got mine down to 30 minutes, water out, water in  

Mods.
This post may belong in the Aquarium fert dosing section


----------

